# Why Jordan Barrett Looks Gay



## MisterMercedes (Apr 9, 2021)

Large malar or upper cheek fat pad.

This is not the same as having prominent or forward grown zygos. Christian Bale has forward grown zygos but little upper cheek fat:










This combined with the prominent zygos is why his face looks lean and chiseled.




Barrett, on the other hand, doesn’t have prominent zygos like Bale, but has a large upper cheek fat pad:








This is why his face looks feminine and bloated:








Upper cheek fat is one of the biggest dimorphic traits that separates a male appearance from female. Large upper cheek fat is a feminine and neotonous trait commonly found in attractive women:





Her’s isn’t even as large as Barrett’s:





It’s not due to Barrett’s large maxilla either, which is a masculine trait. O’ Pry has a very forward grown maxillary base but very little upper cheek fat prominence:








This is why, even without prominent zygos, O’ Pry’s face looks more lean and masculine.






Now I’m not saying Barrett looks completely effeminate. He looks more androgynous as he has lots of masculine traits (high cheekbones, long nasal bridge, prominent supraorbital rims, protrusive palate, etc.)

Howeever, he also has lots of overtly feminine traits (weak nasal bridge, short upturned nose, overall lack of facial length, etc.)

So, if you don’t have prominent zygos, technically having a positive orbital vector like Barrett is not good as it’s due to large upper cheek fat, not prominent zygos like Bale. When you have a negative orbital vector due to lack of zygos prominence, it’s better to have little upper cheek fat and have a negative vector than having a positive one because of lots of cheek fat. See O’ Pry for proof.


----------



## Deleted member 9048 (Apr 9, 2021)

_tks for this outstanding discovery_


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 9, 2021)

Good thread. High-IQ. So are you saying it's better to be recessed as a male than to have a large upper malar/cheek fat? Also I'm confused on the part about Barret's orbital vectore @MisterMercedes


----------



## MisterMercedes (Apr 9, 2021)

AscendingHero said:


> Good thread. High-IQ. So are you saying it's better to be recessed as a male than to have a large upper malar/cheek fat? Also I'm confused on the part about Barret's orbital vectore @MisterMercedes


Thank you.

I wouldn’t say it’s better to have less projected zygos. I’m saying it’s better for a male to have little upper cheek fat regardless of his zygos prominence.

Barrett doesn’t have prominent zygos but technically has a positive orbital vector as his upper cheek fat is past his iris. O’ Pry doesn’t have prominent zygos either and has a negative orbital vector because he has little upper cheek fat. Being in O’ Pry’s place is better than Barrett’s.

Bale, Basso, and Eriksen, however, all have prominent zygos and little upper cheek fat, and still have positive vectors because of their zygos prominence:











Easiest way to spot this difference is guy’s like Eriksen have midface regions that are lean yet have jutting zygos:








Guys like Barrett will just look chubby:


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Apr 9, 2021)

Do most asians have prominent zygos or large cheek pads?


----------



## MisterMercedes (Apr 9, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I wouldn’t say it’s better to have less projected zygos. I’m saying it’s better for a male to have little upper cheek fat regardless of his zygos prominence.
> 
> ...


An extreme example
Of Barrett would be this guy:





Severely recessed zygos but very large upper cheek fat. You can see the infraorbital rim lies far behind the iris, but the most prominent part of the cheek mass is far past the iris, technically making his orbital vector positive.





This is why implants or fillers to add volume to the cheek don’t make the eyes look deep set in spite of a positive vector. Large cheek fat giving positive vector is not good for males. Prominent zygos is.

That’s why I say, if you have average zygos prominence like O’ Pry, it’s better to have small upper cheek fat and have a negative vector rather than have a positive one due to large cheek fat.





Vs


----------



## Philtrumcel (Apr 9, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> Large malar or upper cheek fat pad.
> 
> This is not the same as having prominent or forward grown zygos. Christian Bale has forward grown zygos but little upper cheek fat:
> View attachment 1082819
> ...


But isn’t bale downward grown and forwardgrown like bowie hence why he looks more masculine?


----------



## MisterMercedes (Apr 9, 2021)

Phillybeard1996 said:


> Do most asians have prominent zygos or large cheek pads?


Typically large cheek fat, although I’ve also heard prominent zygos is a trait more commonly found in Asians.


----------



## Phillybeard1996 (Apr 9, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> Typically large cheek fat, although I’ve also heard prominent zygos is a trait more commonly found in Asians.


I got pretty large zygos its noticeable wider than my jaw even when I'm higher bodyfat


----------



## MisterMercedes (Apr 9, 2021)

Philtrumcel said:


> But isn’t bale downward grown and forwardgrown like bowie hence why he looks more masculine?


Not sure what you mean, but Bale’s occlusal plane is normal/average.


----------



## Ertyhhhnnjkkkkk (Apr 9, 2021)




----------



## DrTony (Apr 9, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> Large malar or upper cheek fat pad.
> 
> This is not the same as having prominent or forward grown zygos. Christian Bale has forward grown zygos but little upper cheek fat:
> View attachment 1082819
> ...


The lack of facial length is killing him
And pheno


----------



## mogstar (Apr 9, 2021)

Dn rd


----------



## TheEndHasNoEnd (Apr 9, 2021)

good thread


----------



## OOGABOOGA (Apr 9, 2021)

Fuark I can’t tell if I have this or I’m just recessed/fat faced. Good thread tho


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 9, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> Thank you.
> 
> I wouldn’t say it’s better to have less projected zygos. I’m saying it’s better for a male to have little upper cheek fat regardless of his zygos prominence.
> 
> ...


So little upper cheek fat for men is ideal & bones>>>fat


----------



## AscendingHero (Apr 9, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> Large malar or upper cheek fat pad.
> 
> This is not the same as having prominent or forward grown zygos. Christian Bale has forward grown zygos but little upper cheek fat:
> View attachment 1082819
> ...


How can I pubertycel like me get better zygos? Thoughts on MSE?? @MisterMercedes


----------



## Momstouch (Apr 9, 2021)

Nah you idiot the reason why barrett looks bloated is that he has wide face. If you have a wide face, even a little body fat gain is fatal.


----------



## andy9432 (Apr 9, 2021)

He has no wisdom teeth = suboptimal facial development.


----------



## Deleted member 13076 (Apr 9, 2021)

Never understood the fascination with this tranny looking faggot


----------



## MisterMercedes (Apr 9, 2021)

Momstouch said:


> Nah you idiot the reason why barrett looks bloated is that he has wide face. If you have a wide face, even a little body fat gain is fatal.


His upper cheek fat is objectively prominent, but the idea that having a wide skull means you are going to have a more bloated face is absurd:








Feel free to find sources connecting skull width with facial adiposity.


----------



## Biggdink (Apr 10, 2021)

Very short midface and lower third


----------



## MisterMercedes (Apr 10, 2021)

Biggdink said:


> Very short midface and lower third


That contributes as well, but his lack of facial height would be redeemable if other traits were better.





DiCaprio has just as short of a face, but I don’t think he looks as gay as Barrett. He has little upper cheek fat, more projected nasal bridge, longer nostrils, etc.


----------



## randomvanish (Apr 10, 2021)

barrett would be gigastacy. wasted potential


----------



## AsGoodAsItGets (Apr 12, 2021)

MisterMercedes said:


> Large malar or upper cheek fat pad.
> 
> This is not the same as having prominent or forward grown zygos. Christian Bale has forward grown zygos but little upper cheek fat:
> View attachment 1082819
> ...


Very cool observation. Barrett looks kinda gaay becaus he has the filler look which is exactly what fat does. Got what you’re saying. He’s gonna look insane into his later 20s and 30 because buccal fat and malar pads are gonna go away and will make him very masc.


----------



## thecel (Apr 25, 2021)

Barrett doesn't look gay. Stop coping.


----------



## Pei (Dec 24, 2022)

MisterMercedes said:


> Large malar or upper cheek fat pad.
> 
> This is not the same as having prominent or forward grown zygos. Christian Bale has forward grown zygos but little upper cheek fat:
> View attachment 1082819
> ...


So does Barret have negative vector without the fat


----------

